# has anyone had a breech baby turn after 36 weeks??



## LilianA

Please ladies give me hope! I have been so excited about having another VBAC this time and been looking forward to birth so much but two days ago I went for a growth scan and found out that my baby is breech!!!! It got me so down as I had a rough time with the c-section and that was my first! now I have two other kids to take care of!!!
ANND I am already 4 cm's dilated and my cervix is very short at the moment the doc said she can't try the ECV with out rupturing my waters..if I go into labor now they will give me an emergency c-section!
has anyone done the laying head down and bottom up to flip the baby and it worked?


----------



## MrsMystery

I was friends with a girl whose son was breach until 38 weeks, then by 39 he flipped and engaged. Her mucus plug began to come out and in 24 hours she gave birth to a healthy baby. 

It all happened one week before her scheduled c-section (that they had booked since he was breach for so long).

There's still hope! Good luck with everything! :flower:


----------



## mamaduke

At my 36w appointment last week, LO was not in the right position, as I could tell by the look of concern on my OB's face and by the fact that when she took the fundal height, she mentioned that sometimes she needed to check with width. She was feeling my bump, and I could tell that she was trying to get him to turn, as I could feel him squirming and playing on my sides. :haha: :nope:

This past Sunday, I think he flipped in the right direction and will have the OB confirm tomorrow morning. My ribs are burning again, and I feel his hiccups and pokes much lower. *fingers crossed*


----------



## mrsrof

my sister's first little boy didn't go head down until nearly 38 weeks and my cousin's little boy didn't go head down until like the day before her section was booked for (because of him being breech, so she was able to give birth naturally :) Good luck hon!


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Anything is possible - they certainly could still flip. If babe hasn't flipped by 39 though they'll probably send you straight for a C-section - unless you elect for them to try to do it manually which I hear is horribly uncomfortable.


----------



## LilianA

Thanks ladies..mamaduke, good luck I hope ur baby turned already :)
sew-sweet, Thank you I sure hope he turns before 39 weeks.. I can't have them turn him because they said since I had a c-section before there is risk of rupturing my uterus and since im so dilated it would break my waters before flipping baby lol..


----------



## megangrohl

Lillian where are all your movements? Just outta curiosity


----------



## branjo

My Mom said I was breech but the night she went into labor she felt me do a huge big flip in her belly then press firmly on her cervix. She had me 3 hours later. :)


----------



## iwanta8a8y

There certainly is hope hun, my first was breech until nearly 38 weeks before he went head down...

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## LilianA

megangrohl said:


> Lillian where are all your movements? Just outta curiosity

He was head down last week and I was feeling nudges and kicks on the sides and I could feel the hiccups very low.. the day they told me he's breech I felt hiccups up high and his head is to the upper left and I can feel a big hard round thing pushing against me and it hurts a lot more than the butt did lol


----------



## LilianA

Thanks for the hope ladies I feel much more optimistic now :)


----------



## megangrohl

LilianA said:


> megangrohl said:
> 
> 
> Lillian where are all your movements? Just outta curiosity
> 
> He was head down last week and I was feeling nudges and kicks on the sides and I could feel the hiccups very low.. the day they told me he's breech I felt hiccups up high and his head is to the upper left and I can feel a big hard round thing pushing against me and it hurts a lot more than the butt did lolClick to expand...

Ah OK. I ask because Lily has been transverse my whole pregnancy. However my OB says she is head down now and thinks her legs are bent to the right. I get alot of movement on my right side at my right ribcage and my belly button and nothing is ever to the left. But I think she's still transverse. I dunno, lol I could be way wrong! I hope I am!


----------



## sarahtia

my friends babies (3 babies) all were breech right up until she went into labor then turned so baby can turn at last min


----------



## kaylou109

I was breech until 39 weeks....went in for planned section and she had turned (after confirmation of breech position at 38 weeks by scan) - I am now 7 days overdue x


----------



## LilianA

megangrohl said:


> LilianA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megangrohl said:
> 
> 
> Lillian where are all your movements? Just outta curiosity
> 
> He was head down last week and I was feeling nudges and kicks on the sides and I could feel the hiccups very low.. the day they told me he's breech I felt hiccups up high and his head is to the upper left and I can feel a big hard round thing pushing against me and it hurts a lot more than the butt did lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ah OK. I ask because Lily has been transverse my whole pregnancy. However my OB says she is head down now and thinks her legs are bent to the right. I get alot of movement on my right side at my right ribcage and my belly button and nothing is ever to the left. But I think she's still transverse. I dunno, lol I could be way wrong! I hope I am!Click to expand...

oh wow! that must be painful! do you know where your placenta is? mine is to the right and I feel less movement there than the left side because of it being in the way..not too much longer and we will feel so much lighter and comfortable :) I personally can't wait to sleep on my belly again lol


----------



## LilianA

kaylou109 said:


> I was breech until 39 weeks....went in for planned section and she had turned (after confirmation of breech position at 38 weeks by scan) - I am now 7 days overdue x

oh wow!! so you went in thinking you were about to meet bubba and you were returned home!! how did that feel? I hope you get an easy natural birth very soon :)


----------



## megangrohl

LilianA said:


> megangrohl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilianA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megangrohl said:
> 
> 
> Lillian where are all your movements? Just outta curiosity
> 
> He was head down last week and I was feeling nudges and kicks on the sides and I could feel the hiccups very low.. the day they told me he's breech I felt hiccups up high and his head is to the upper left and I can feel a big hard round thing pushing against me and it hurts a lot more than the butt did lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ah OK. I ask because Lily has been transverse my whole pregnancy. However my OB says she is head down now and thinks her legs are bent to the right. I get alot of movement on my right side at my right ribcage and my belly button and nothing is ever to the left. But I think she's still transverse. I dunno, lol I could be way wrong! I hope I am!Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow! that must be painful! do you know where your placenta is? mine is to the right and I feel less movement there than the left side because of it being in the way..not too much longer and we will feel so much lighter and comfortable :) I personally can't wait to sleep on my belly again lolClick to expand...

Yes. My placenta is posterior and at the very back of my uterus. And her movements are very painful at times. It hurts enough to make me pause, when she is attacking my ribs....or my right hip or my pelvis or my cervix!!! It hurts so bad lol I also can't wait to sleep comfortably again!


----------



## Iamblessed

I had a footling breech and 3 days before I had him he was still breech then I went to hospital in labor 3 days later and he turned. They couldn't believe it! hope it happens for you!


----------



## LilianA

Iamblessed, Thank you :) I sure hope so


----------



## mamaduke

My OB and an ultrasound both confirmed this morning that LO is officially heads down! (and he didn't turn until closer to 37w) :happydance:


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey. My friend just recently gave birth and her LO was breech until she went over due xo


----------



## Flowerbaby

I had to go get scanned yesterday which confirmed that my LO is well and truly complete breech, as this is my first baby they offered me an ECV which i declined and i have now been booked in for an elective C section on 5th april at 39+1 weeks, they will scan me that morning and if she has turned then it will be cancelled so i will have to wait and see. I still feel her hiccups very low down but her head is right up against my ribs causing me awful chest and back pain! Oh the joys!!!! Hope our babys turn and we get our natural births hun xx


----------

